# abalone, ormer = αφτί της θάλασσας, αλιώτιδα



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

ilena said:


> Πώς λέμε την οικογένεια _Haliotidae_ ;
> Έπειτα τα Abalones (από την ισπανική λέξη abulón), _Haliotis_
> εδώ πέρα, το βρήκα αβαλόνη και αυτή που το' γραψε λέει ότι είναι γαλλική λέξη. Δεν ξέρω ούτε πώς κλίνεται.







Γράφει ο Αριστοτέλης στην _Ιστορία των ζώων_.
Τοῖς μὲν οὖν ἄλλοις τοιαύτη ἡ ἔξοδος τῆς περιττώσεως, τῇ δ' ἀγρίᾳ λεπάδι, ἥν τινες καλοῦσι θαλάττιον οὖς, ὑποκάτω τοῦ ὀστράκου ἡ περίττωσις ἐξέρχεται· τετρύπηται γὰρ τὸ ὄστρακον.
Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η άγρια λεπάς (=πεταλίδα) που περιγράφει ο Αριστοτέλης, αλλά μου άρεσε που υπάρχει από τότε το _θαλάττιον ους_, δηλαδή το _αφτί της θάλασσας. _Αφτί της θάλασσας (στα λατινικά _auris marina_) είναι το όνομα που έδωσε ο Λινναίος το 1758 σ’ αυτό το μονόθυρο μαλάκιο: _Haliotis_, *αλιώτις*, από _αλι_– (_αλς_, «θάλασσα, αλάτι», συνθετικό που έχει δώσει αρκετές δεκάδες λέξεις) και _ους, ωτός_.

«Αφτί της θάλασσας» το λένε και στις άλλες γλώσσες: _ormeau_ στα γαλλικά (από _oreille-de-mer_), _oreja de mar_ στα ισπανικά, _orecchia di mare_ στα ιταλικά. Στα αγγλικά της Αγγλίας *ormer* και *ear-shell* ή *sea-ear*. Βόλτα στο OED:
*sea-ear
*1.1 A univalve mollusc of the genus _Haliotis_; an ormer or ear-shell. 
1681 Grew _Musæum_ i. §vi. i. 139 [Of Shells] The Sea-Ear. _Auris marina_. It hath its Name from its Figure. 1755 Gentl. Mag. XXV. 32 Univalves.‥ Sea Ears, _Planæ_. These are very flat, resembling a man's-ear. 1772–84 _Cook's Voy_. (1790) IV. 1326 Muscles and sea-ears supply the place of other fish. 1883 N. Okoshi _Fisheries Japan_ (Fish. Exhib. Catal.) 16 The shells of sea-ear are now exported to Europe for the manufacture of buttons and other purposes.​Αλλού για το *ear-shell*, από παλιές εγκυκλοπαίδειες:
1753 Chambers _Cycl. Supp._, Ear Shell, _auris marina_, in natural history, the name of a genus of shell-fish. 1838 _Penny Cycl._ XII. 14/2 This section of Gastropods [Haliotidæ] commonly called ‘Ear-shells’ or ‘Sea-ears’.​Αλλά και από το γαλλικό:
*ormer*, n.
[Jersey and Guernsey Fr., = F. _ormier_, contracted from _oreille-de-mer_, or ad. L. _auris maris_ sea-ear, from its resemblance to the ear (Littré).] 
The Sea-ear; a species of univalve mollusc, _Haliotis tuberculata_, specially abundant in Guernsey, where it is used as food. Hence extended to all species of _Haliotis_. 
1672 Sir C. Lyttelton in _Hatton Corr_. (Camden) 81 Ye ormers were thought most excellent meate. 1694 Falle _Jersey_ ii. 74 We have also the Ormer, which is a Fish scarce known out of these Islands. _Ormer_.. is a Contraction of _Oreille de Mer_… It has no Under-shell like the Oyster, but the Fish clingeth to the Rock with the Back, and the Shell covers the Belly. 1837 M. Donovan _Dom. Econ._ II. 169 The ormer, a shell-fish, has been compared to veal-cutlet. 1856 Woodward _Mollusca_ iii. 425 Ormers.. may be removed from the rocks to which they adhere by throwing a little warm water over them. 1873 M. Collins _Squire Silchester_ II. xvi. 201 The ormer is the most delicious of univalves.​
Με τη λογική ετυμολόγηση του Littré συμφωνεί και ο Θησαυρός, οπότε υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει λάθος στο Robert, _ormeau_ (2), που γράφει:
xvie var. de l'ancien français _ormier_ « or pur », du latin _aurum_ «or» et _merus_ «pur», la nacre de ce coquillage étant précieuse.

Στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, μπήκε στα αμερικάνικα αγγλικά από γλώσσα των Ινδιάνων της Καλιφόρνιας και μέσω ισπανικών της Δυτικής Αμερικής (_abulón_) το _avelone_ (The avelone, which is a univalve, found clinging to the sides of rocks, furnishes the finest mother-of-pearl) ή _abelone_, _avalone_ κ.ά., που καταστάλαξε σε _*abalone*_ (προφέρεται «αμπαλόνι»).

Αυτό το _abalone_ έχει μεταγραφεί και εξελληνιστεί σε διάφορες μορφές: _*αμπαλόνε*_ στον Πάπυρο (λήμμα _Αλιώτις_), _*αμπαλόνι*_ στο Eur-Lex και εξευγενισμένο _*αβαλόνη*_ σε μεταφραστικά φόρουμ και κοσμηματοπώλες.

Στην Ελλάδα το λέμε _*αλιώτιδα*_ και _*αφτί της θάλασσας*_. Το _αμπαλόνε_ είναι καλό για το _Haliotis rufescens_ της Καλιφόρνιας.


Πρόσθετες πηγές:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abalone
http://www.marinespecies.org/aphia.php?p=taxdetails&id=138050
http://www.answers.com/topic/abalone
http://www.encyclo.co.uk/define/abalone
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ormer


----------



## ilena (Aug 6, 2010)

Τότε τον όρο Paua γι' αυτά τον χρησιμοποιούν οι ΝεοΖηλανδοί. 



> Paua or pāua is the Māori name given to three species of large edible sea snails, marine gastropod molluscs which belong to the family Haliotidae (there is only genus Haliotis), known in the USA and Australia as abalone, and in the UK as ormer shells.



Και το Perlemoen, οι Νοτιοαφρικανοί και ο όρος επικράτησε για τα είδη που υπάρχουν στον κάθε τόπο. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Νίκελ!


----------

